# Is there Something Wrong with My Cobalt



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

have a female coablt for the past 4 yrs and she eats well and has produced hundreds of babies for me. for somereason today she has been crouched down low to the ground with arms and legs pulled in towards her body and head is pointed towrads the ground. almost in a ball. she has also been setting in the water for long periods of time. whats going on?
she also has not eaten today at all. she had a big meal yesterday. she eat alot of those pheonix worms for the first time and flies. 
is she just really full?


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

I would check the humidity in the tank.

Luke


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

humidity is fine - its the same as it has been in the past 4 yrs. the tank has almost not even been touched over the past 4yrs.
do frogs do this when they are shedding


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Well, you did something for the first time and now see an immediate behavior change. That would be a red flag for me when looking for a cause.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

My advice would be to try and check her out. It could be possible that she is fighting a bacterial infection. I'd watch her over the next couple days and if she is still spending a lot of time in the water then try and look her over for open sores. Good luck and I hope it is nothing serious!


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Something is wrong and this could be an indication that she has mites or infection as mentioned above. the mites won't be able to be seen as it is probably the eggs that is bothering her. I would recommend calling Dr. Frye ASAP and describing the issue and he will recommend some medications. Did you see her twitching her legs before she hit the water? If so then she is just trying to self cure what is bugging her. If she stops eating and drops weight you may lose her. Please keep us up to date and let us know what happens.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i have baytril and was going to treat her for the next few days. - i still think she just might be shedding her skin. i was watching her and it almost looked like she had the hick-ups. it was it continous but she would breath in reall heavy and puff her self out. 
i will give her a few days -


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Sounds likes she's impacted to me, especially since you mention that she's eaten a lot of phoenix worms recently. The heavy breathing could be her trying to force a bowel movement.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

is that good or bad - will it pass?


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

doesnt look good - i think she swallowed something that cut her on the inside. was inspecting her and she is spitting up blood. that is not a good sign - i looked down her throat and did not see anything visable - so i guess what ever it was she has it in her stomach. looks like im just waiting for her to die. i dont see a good end to this. but if anyone has ever had a problem like this and there frog survived let me know


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Is that your breeder female? I'm really sorry to hear that.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah - i almost feel like i have lost a part of my family - i have had her since may of 2001. i hope she can make it but here is a picture of her with mouth gapping and you can see a bit of blood around her mouth.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah i got her from patrick nabors and i have already emailed him to possibly get another female - but i dont know how the male will react to her death if she does die. i dont know if he will accept a new female after 5 yrs with this one.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

If you think she did swallow something I would get her to the vet ASAP, a simple procedure could save her life. It shouldn't be to difficult to find out if she has swallowed something (and remove it if necessary). Good luck.

Jordan


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

she died right after i put the last post.
sucks - hope i can get a replacement soon for my lonely male.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

So, did you ever contact Dr. Fry or any other vet? What advice did they offer?

While on the subject, who is Dr. Fry? Do many of you do business with him?


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Man, sorry to hear about the loss! Hope that you are able to find another female and the male accepts her.


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

*Sorry...*

Sorry to hear about your loss, hope te male adapts to the new femle

Jesse


----------

